# Cinco de Mayo Burgers



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Buns were mini flour tortillas with a spicy shredded cheese blend and some pico de gallo.


-----

Vortex wide side up, with Badass Beef Boost seasoned burgers and the tortilla "buns" on the Griddle Grate.


-----

Added roasted red pepper Monterey jack cheese slices to the burgers.


-----

Cinco de Mayo Burger plated up with a side of sour cream.


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------

